

Harvard Researchers Find A Creative Way To Make Incentives Work - thomaspun
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/10/harvard-researchers-find-a-creative-way-to-make-incentives-work/

======
bking
I can see where this would be effective. The question is whether you can
convince a company to believe the hype, pay money up front, and put in extra
effort at the end to recoup that money if the goals aren't met.

To anyone who isn't open to new ideas it is hard to invest in ideas like this
because they would be automatically labeled as a pipe dream.

